# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nortrilen en concentratieproblemen

## Yacindra

Hoi,

Ik gebruik sinds iets meer dan een jaar op recept van de neuroloog nortrilen ivm een overprikkeld zenuwstelsel. Voor degenen die ook een overprikkeld zenuwstelsel hebben (herkenbaar aan veel pijn zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak): het werkt echt kei goed. Mijn zenuwpijn is (nagenoeg) over. Het heeft een paar vervelende bijwerkingen, maar dat is het wel waard voor mij. 

Eén van die bijwerkingen is echter wel vervelend, omdat het ook mijn werk beïnvloedt. Ik heb altijd al een slechte concentratie gehad, maar nu is dat met de Nortrilen veel erger. Zodra er een beetje denkwerk vereist is ga ik andere dingen zitten doen dan mijn werk (en dat heb ik dan soms niet eens door). Niet omdat ik lui ben of het werk niet leuk vind, want ik heb heel leuk werk, maar omdat mijn hersenen het gewoon vertikken om dan na te gaan denken. Heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee? En (bij voorkeur) een oplossing voor die heeft gewerkt? Enig idee hoe ik mijn concentratie weer op peil kan brengen?

Groetjes,

Yacindra  :Confused:

----------


## Wendy

Misschien zou je eens geheugen- en concentratiespelletjes kunnen doen op het internet. neurocampus.com heeft bijvoorbeeld leuke spelletjes waarbij je je geheugen kunt trainen, misschien dan ook wel je concentratie.

----------


## Yacindra

Dank je wel Wendy. Dat ga ik zeker proberen  :Smile: .

----------

